# UltraDMA CRC Errors??? What??



## JavaJoe_2 (Jan 1, 2011)

My "new" WD AV-GP 2t was makings some weird noises. When I took it out and ran HDDScan it came up with UltraDMA CRC Errors  with an exclamation point next to it. Anyone know whats going on with this drive? I'm selling the box and want to make sure everything is fine with it.
It's a Premier XL with Lifetime.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Bad news... most likely the drive has failed or is failing.

If you can use a SATA connection to your PC then run the WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostics CD use the boot from CD or DOS version to protect the TiVo data. If the drive fails copy the error code then go to the WD web page and file for a warranty exchange.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Usually an UltraDMA CRC error means that the drive cabling is bad - the commands are heading across the cable and getting corrupted along the way. 

The funny noises could be because the mechanism is waiting for data from the host that's continually getting corrupted, or the other way in that the mechanism is waiting for the buffers to clear so it could perform the next read. If it gets bad enough the SATA connection may reset which can force a full drive reset to happen. 

But still run the test anyways - besides cabling, it could be the electrical part that's damaged.


----------



## JavaJoe_2 (Jan 1, 2011)

So, if I redo the Premier Upgrade image, will it erase this error? 
Possibly, the cables for upgrading the drive had issues?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

No, the error should stick around - it's a permanent log item - it only increases in value.

It's worth running the full disk test just in case it's the electronics on the drive that are faulty.


----------

